# Anyone who likes Dorothy Lynch salad dressing...recipe



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

You can make your own! We made this last night after getting salad ready and realizing we didn't have dressing.

1 cup salad oil 
3/4 cup sugar 
1 (10 3/4 ounce) can tomato soup (need to find a recipe for this home made anyone have one?)
1/2 cup vinegar 
1/8 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 teaspoon dry mustard 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon celery seed 
1/4 teaspoon cracked black peppercorns (ground with grinder) I didn't have that so we used regular pepper from the tin.

Mix all the ingredients in a blender/mixer until creamy. 
2 Pour into canning jar or container and refrigerate overnight. (we used it right away, doubling the batch gave us about 1 and a half quarts or so after we used a bit.) 

Oh and an odd bit of info, dh stocks the Walmart shelves at night and he said there's suddenly been a rush on the dl salad dressing (he told me that after we made it, we don't buy it anymore because its too $$) He put two cases out and it was gone the next day.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I never heard of Dorothy Lynch salad dressing...I suppose its really good??


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

We like it alot but you'd have to try it  Maybe I can find a small container to mail to you? It's really close to this recipe though. I'm wondering if it is regional or something because someone else told me they can't get it in Florida?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

i don't know what it is and I don't care....I am trying to go with homemade everything! If this is good - then it's now--"Neprairiemamma" salad dressing around here !!!!LOL!!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

3/4 cup sugar? That's not salad dressing, that's dessert poured on lettuce. Maybe typo? The rest sounds interesting.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I grew up on Dorothy Lynch in eastern Colorado. I didn't know there was any other kind of dressing until we moved to Texas and then to California where it was unavailable. After that we had to stock up every time we came back to CO. Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

where I want to said:


> 3/4 cup sugar? That's not salad dressing, that's dessert poured on lettuce. Maybe typo? The rest sounds interesting.


LOL! Not a typo. Why do you think it's so yummy?  Does it help that I used natural unrefined sugar? No preservatives or other icky stuff though  


Callieslamb Thanks lol  Let me know what you think if you try it!

canning girl I didn't realize how it was a local. welcome! Glad to share it! It's fun to be able to make stuff like salad dressing at home!


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you for posting! It is dh's favorite dressing, and anything that gets him to eat salad is a good thing. At the grocery store, the big bottle is like $5 now. I have been buying it at Sam's in a 2-pack and saving a little but if this recipe tastes close to it, it will be a WHOLE lot cheaper.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

definately cheaper!!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

ne prairiemama said:


> LOL! Not a typo. Why do you think it's so yummy?


So true- I once had a guy tell me that if you put enough sugar in dirt, it tastes good. 

I wonder if I could get away with a smaller amount of honey? Usually honey does seem sweeter to me than an equal amount of sugar. I'll give it a try.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

where I want to said:


> So true- I once had a guy tell me that if you put enough sugar in dirt, it tastes good.
> 
> I wonder if I could get away with a smaller amount of honey? Usually honey does seem sweeter to me than an equal amount of sugar. I'll give it a try.


worth a try! Let me know how it goes. I make our bread with honey and lots of our other foods.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I second calling this NE Prairemama dressing...
I will try it next time I harvest some lettuce...I have all of the ingredients


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

I have never heard of it either. Does it taste a little on the "french" side? I just wondered with the tomato in it.


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

I like Dorothy Lynch a lot, glad to have a recipe with summer salad season coming up.
Thanks!!


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't remember having french dressing. I usually use ranch. Is french the red one?

Let me know what you think if you try it beagle biz. I'm curious now what others will think!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

That recipe looks a lot like tomato based Fench dressing.

It wouldn't be all that much sugar if you use a reasonable amount of dressing on your salad. That should be about 3 c of dressing. 1/4 c sugar per cup of dressing, and a serving of dressing shouldn't be much more than a Tablespoon. 1/4 teaspoon of sugar per serving.

Unless you want to drown your salad in dressing so what you are eating is dressing with a little green garnish.

Oh wait. That canned soup probably has a bunch of sugar in it.


----------

